# Need Urgent Advice- Financial evidence for Relatives Visa



## maverick.s (Jan 22, 2015)

Hi everyone

I am about to apply for Relative's visa and just come up with a new issue in the process. My husband (SA citizen) is professionally well-placed in Pretoria with decent salary figure. However, he has started in this position on the 1st August. Prior to this he was working in United Kingdom until June this year. 

Therefore, in terms of financial assurance we are providing his employment letter from hsi current job (with salary description), payslips from previous job(in the UK), his UK bank account statement and south African bank statement. The problem is that his SA account wasn't being used as he was in the UK for the last 5 years, and he hasn't yet received his first pay slip from Pretoria job. However, all the employment related docs clearly show that he is capable of earning R8500 and more every month to support me. He has explained his financial situation in the Support Letter as well.

Do you think this should be enough to meet the financial assurance requirement for Relatives visa? 

Thanks for any suggestion. 
Cheers


----------

